
A company called Bonsai joins a movement to democratize machine learning - allenleein
https://backchannel.com/you-too-can-become-a-machine-learning-rock-star-no-phd-necessary-107a1624d96b#.f83kiy9pi
======
tree_of_item
Oh god, it's happening to machine learning too. The call for "rockstars" and
"ninjas". Web development was already eaten by this garbage, can we just not
this time?

~~~
asimuvPR
The barrier to entry is still fairly high. ML still lacks a "PHP". But not for
a long time. Hardware and software will eventually catch up and offer easy ti
use components (something im researching).

------
RodericDay
> If you are a strong-armed NFL quarterback who reads defenses like genre
> fiction, a movie star whose name alone can open a film in China, or a stock
> picker who beats Buffet every time, congratulations: you are almost as
> valuable as a data scientist or machine learning engineer with a PhD from
> Stanford, MIT, or Carnegie Mellon.

who reads this garbage?

~~~
varelse
It's more like Rock, Paper, Scissors, Data Scientist, except:

NFL quarterback crushes puny data scientist

Movie star steals data scientist's girlfriend

Stock picker acqui-hires data scientist's company on the downturn for pennies
on the dollar

------
ilostmykeys
Switch Democratize with Capitalize and you get the BS free version as a side
effect.

------
Houshalter
Extremely trivial pet peeve, but I hate the word "democratize". In what way
does this introduce a democratic voting system to AI? Why do they use this
word? Because it summons vague positive connotations people have with
"democracy"?

~~~
inlineint
"Democratize" word meanings from the Oxford dictionary:

1) introduce a democratic system or democratic principles to: public
institutions need to be democratized.

2) make (something) accessible to everyone: mass production has not
democratized fashion.

The second one seems to be exactly what they say about their system.

~~~
Houshalter
Yes I know they aren't the first person to use the word that way, it still
bothers me. I didn't know this abuse had become widespread enough to warrant
an addition to the dictionary.

~~~
swsieber
I think you are mistaken as to the recency of this definiton.

According to wikitionary, the definition : "Exhibiting social equality,
egalitarian" for the word "democratic" dates back to 1915.

~~~
Houshalter
I checked wiktionary before posting and did not see that. Where do you see
that?
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/democratize](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/democratize)

EDIT: Ah, ok, it's under
"[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/democratic"](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/democratic").
But I'm still not seeing 1915 there.

EDIT2: Ok it was hidden under an expandable.

------
rororororo
Too much bullshit

